

A New Front Door for Immigrant Entrepreneurs - ALee
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/11/29/new-front-door-immigrant-entrepreneurs

======
ALee
The administration is really focusing on improving the immigration process by
bringing folks from the private sector to work on the practical issue of
immigration and this is one of the steps as we move forward toward passing
Startup Visa. Welcome any direct feedback on the website and other things the
team could address.

Disclosure: I work with the Obama Administration on ways to make the
government cater to startups, not on the USCIS team, but I'm helping collect
feedback for them.

